# 05/05/12 edge jigging / bottom bumping



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Left niceville around 630 quick run to the northside of destin bridge and loaded up on threadfins. Ran into the harbor got some ice, stopped at the buoy and caught a couple hardtails and cigs then headed on out to a deep water rec. 1 person drove the boat, 2 were jigging, and i dropped a live hardtail down. All of us hook up on first drop within seconds and have 3 big ajs in the boat within a few minutes. Switched out let the driver jig.. he hooked his put it in the boat then we were done with our aj limit in less than 10 minutes. Caught a few more for fun than eased on back in to the edge. Started bottom bumping with live thread fins and instantly caught fish.. snapper, gags, ajs, SHARKS (several ate our fish on the way up you could see them all following the fish up) moved spots and dropped again. I hooked what felt like a tank.. fought it for a little while getting it up off the bottom than let one of the other guys fight it due to me being the lucky person of the day and constantly catching fish.. he had all he wanted then i went back to work.. about 5 min later i see color and its a big grouper. Get it boatside and notice its big warsaw. Quick gaff in the mouth and he is the boat. Caught fish all day.. even a blackfin while untangling a mess. Ill post pictures in a few!! Great day on the eater sorry for late report!! How much do you think that warsaw weighed? I was guess atlesat 70lbs. Im 250 (green shirt) and he's looking pretty big next to me.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report. How big as the Warsaw?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome report! I want a picture of the big ugly grouper!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Sounds like a good day looking forward to pics


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

pictures added


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Daggum!!!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

That is one big grouper! Wow!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

How do you tell the difference between a Warsaw and a jewfish. I think I heard that jewfish have rounded pectoral fins and a rounded tail (on the ends), while the same fins on a Warsaw are
square at the ends'.
Is that right?


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome catch guys:thumbup: !, don't know if I would have put that shark in the transom well with fuel and hydraulic lines, chomp ! chomp!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

markw4321 said:


> How do you tell the difference between a Warsaw and a jewfish. I think I heard that* jewfish have rounded pectoral fins and a rounded tail *(on the ends), while the same fins on a Warsaw are
> square at the ends'.
> Is that right?


 
That is correct and the coloration is a tad different too.

http://images.search.yahoo.com/images/view?back=http%3A%2F%2Fsearch.yahoo.com%2Fsearch%3Fei%3DUTF-8%26p%3Dwarsaw%2Bgrouper%2Bid&w=160&h=87&imgurl=www.bing.com%2Fimages%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dwarsaw%2Bgrouper%2Bid%23focal%3Dee8f1681f33d369d05b57ca017d41047%26furl%3Dhttp%253a%252f%252fwww.justsportfishing.com%252fimages%252fWarsaw_Grouper.jpg&size=&name=search&rcurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bing.com%2Fimages%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dwarsaw%2Bgrouper%2Bid%23focal%3Dee8f1681f33d369d05b57ca017d41047%26furl%3Dhttp%253a%252f%252fwww.justsportfishing.com%252fimages%252fWarsaw_Grouper.jpg&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bing.com%2Fimages%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dwarsaw%2Bgrouper%2Bid%23focal%3Dee8f1681f33d369d05b57ca017d41047%26furl%3Dhttp%253a%252f%252fwww.justsportfishing.com%252fimages%252fWarsaw_Grouper.jpg&p=warsaw+grouper+id&type=&no=2&tt=114&oid=http%3A%2F%2Fts4.mm.bing.net%2Fimages%2Fthumbnail.aspx%3Fq%3D4554070358098463%26id%3D3b23d6ee8594f6bc803a8a157e6d416d&tit=Warsaw+Grouper+Tackle+Warsaw+Grouper+Videos+...&sigr=155s7v3t4&sigi=14udok0ek&sigb=11ra3vg98&fr=yfp-t-521

http://www.allfishingbuy.com/Fish-Species/Goliath-Grouper.htm

Awesome catch.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

That and the warsaw are usually a solid brown almost with TEN spines and the second spine being a little longer.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

What depth of water did you catch that slob in?


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

And yes jew fish have a rounded tail. That shark was DONE not moving when we put it there. Him and his friend kept following EVERYTHING up we would hook so i made a shark rig and decided to have shark to put in the freezer as well... this eased our shark issue for a little while.. that is all i really know to do with them. They have become such a nuisance almost like hogs!!! I hardly ever kill them but they are deff getting out of hand. Look at just about EVERY report on here offshore... or even diving.. they need to hold a shark tournament each weekend to help slow down this issue. Just think every snapper we through back got ate by a shark bc they were everywhere or at least it seemed like it.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Around 200 ft


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Funny thing was i caught him on a jigging rod bottom bumping.. didnt feel like getting the bottom rods out of the cabin so i just rigged the jigging rod. It was caught on a penn fierce and ugly stick 50 dollar jigging rod with 100lb braid and 100 pound mono leader and 5/0 cheap circle hook!! I was amazed honestly. I will attest to ugly sticks bending from tip to butt... when i was tired of him whooping us i tightened the drag and cranked him on up (says something for that penn drag system).. nothing broke luckily!! good semi cheap jigging setup.. that was that set ups first time out and it more than prooved itself!"


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Those look like some good eats!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

dang nice pollywog there!!good job!


----------

